# 2019 Rainbow Gathering?



## KeasbyKnight

Does this have a location yet ? I live in South Dakota and the last time you were here the Sioux tribal elders gave you the go ahead to be on the land. (Which with that you can get away with a lot here with a Sioux tribes blessing)


----------



## RoadFlower33

KeasbyKnight said:


> Does this have a location yet ? I live in South Dakota and the last time you were here the Sioux tribal elders gave you the go ahead to be on the land. (Which with that you can get away with a lot here with a Sioux tribes blessing)


They may have a state decided by now, but location will not be disclosed until a few days before the meeting. 
Not many here are very intorested in it. You will have better luck on fb.


----------



## Deleted member 125

Use the search bar. There's quite a few threads about this already.


----------



## Deleted member 21367

Everytime someone creates a new thread about rainbow, a crusty angel gets a face tattoo.


----------



## Tony Pro

There'll be one in Morocco!

https://www.facebook.com/groups/795012843924007/


----------



## roughdraft

GuyWithTwoArms said:


> Everytime someone creates a new thread about rainbow, a crusty angel gets a face tattoo.



and what's the tattoo of?


----------



## Deleted member 21367

@roughdraft ed edd and eddy


----------



## roughdraft

jawbreakers????


----------



## Gabriel Pullman

Wisconsin is the area so far decided from last year's vision council. It took a long time this past year for it to come up on the page. I check often


----------



## BusGypsy

also wondering. And don't say facebook!!


----------



## Gabriel Pullman

Google "welcomehome.org
Or type in address bar. 
It's there. I heard a rumor it may change and be Minnesota. Hahaha


----------



## BusGypsy

Gabriel Pullman said:


> Google "welcomehome.org
> Or type in address bar.
> It's there. I heard a rumor it may change and be Minnesota. Hahaha



yeah nothing for 2019. I don't think they update this page regularly.


----------



## Gabriel Pullman

Yeah Idk then where i read that. Maybe from family . 
So until later on year i wouldn't even believe me or any other rumor.


----------



## Waya anisitsune

dismiss all rumors, the 2019 has not been decided upon yet. The spring council will be held this month or next month and possible locations will be announced after as well as the state shortly there after. The exact location will be announced the end of the month prior to the gathering or shortly before said months end.


----------



## Undercity

I've never been, but I've heard it's usually hosted on national forest land. If that holds true, then I'd guess it'll probably be held at Chequamegon- Nicolet National Forest, which is the only national forest in Wisconsin.

Then again, maybe not. It's deep in the Northwoods, where logging and tourism are bigger industries than agriculture and industry, so trains are scarce and IMs nonexistent, and what few trains do come through will be junkers. The closest shipping/industry hubs you'll find are the ports of Superior/Duluth and Green Bay. It's 50 miles to the far Western edge of the forest from Superior, or 55 to the far Southern border from Green Bay.

Transportation would therefor be an issue. Maybe you could cover 50 miles on foot- I won't deny it's possible, though food would be hard to come by as there aren't many towns up there. With some effort it can be covered in a single day by bicycle (I speak from personal experience), though hilly terrain might add another day or two. But traffic is light that far north, and most summer traffic is rich FIBs and people from South/Central WI heading to their family cabins- which may be problematic for hitchhikers.

Commercial bus lines don't even exist that far north- Wausau is the end of the line, and that still puts you 100 miles short unless you go to Green Bay or Superior, but we've already discussed that.

Sorry to ramble, just covering all the bases. I'm just not sure how you'd reliably move large numbers of people to the Northwoods for a festival, so maybe they'll hold it further south (which would be easier to reach without a car) but I can't think of any good places for a festival there.


----------

